# Holy Gibson ! Kinda.......



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Studio XPL White w/ Explorer Headstock - Extremely Rare Model | Reverb


1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Studio XPL! This is a very rare and desirable model. Roughly a dozen or so were ever made. This is the last known serial number made. The guitar features some very unique specifications including the Explorer headstock, 3 humbucker pickups, raised gold Flying V-sty...




reverb.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kill it, kill it with fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Rare...yes....desirable?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Aldo Nova. Here's Rick Nielson playing one.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Aldo Nova used one of those as well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I understand the _functionality_ of it... I do... but... 

KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too. Much. Money.


----------

